# Blood on his wheel!! Infected nail??? Help!!!



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I am relatively sure that this my hedgie's nail. It's a nail of his front left paw, like, at index finger location for a human. A week or two ago, I clipped the nail a tad too short and made the quick bleed. I used that special stuff to stop the bleeding, even though it wasn't bleeding much.
But lately, the nail is this odd black color, and looks dirty. A few pieces of clinging bedding when I take him out have spots of blood on them. And there was some on the blanket I use to cuddle with him. He isn't walking funny, or showing any other negative symptoms.
Until this morning. I noticed an odd, thick line around the inside of his wheel that was dark in color. It's close to the inside of the wheel, not in the middle. I went to wipe at it with the pet safe wet wipes, and it came away red. I think something is wrong with his nail!
The wheel is solid, with just small ridges for slight traction. I use mixed bedding for the cage, and under that is the plastic bottom of the cage. Sometimes I hear him scratch at it.
What's wrong? Is this serious? I'm going to take him to the vet next week, but is there anything I can do myself? Please help me! Tell me whatever you can!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It very well could be infected since they're running in poo and pee which harbors bacteria.
Try putting some Neosporin (WITHOUT the pain relief) on the infected nail and remove the wheel so it can heal.


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay! I can do that~ I'll still schedule a vet appointment just in case, but I will do this until then.

lol the last time I took out his wheel (I clean it every day but heavily disinfect it once every two weeks) for a night, he rearranged his food bowls and toys in protest.

Whatever is best for him, though~ Thank you!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried giving a foot bath and cleaning the area as best as you can?

If it really IS turning black(as in the actual flesh), then you need to take him to the vet as soon as possible, as the flesh may be dead, and the infection will spread. 

If it's just dirt, then just keep the area clean, and do as already advised.


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll give him a foot bath tonight and get a closer look at it.

What are some of the complications of this if it isn't treated right? What if it is dead tissue?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Well if it IS dead tissues, the vet will want to keep a close eye on it, if it gets worse or spreads, all the dead flesh will need to be cut off/amputated, as otherwise, the infection can get worse, hedgehog can go septic, maybe some gangrene(sp?). It would be bad if the infection goes into the bloodstream, which can then infect everything else, as well as leading towards the internal organs. 

But that's going way far into the "what ifs" on the really bad end of the scale. 

The important thing now is to make sure to give the foot a good clean to make sure the actual flesh isn't black/dead.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I think many times, if the vet helps to control the possible infection with antibiotics and/or ointments, dead tissue would eventually just fall off. Amputation is usually a last resort.

I am guessing that the wound stopped bleeding, but that the running and scratching kept re-opening the wound. That would increase the risk for infection and make it hard for the wound to heal properly.

I agree with the others that it would be best to give the foot a gentle cleansing. Let the water and soap do the work and don't forcefully rub anything off so that you won't remove any possible scabs forming. For daily wound cleansing, you could also use saline solution. The regular polysporin will be good to keep down infection from the outside.

I'm not sure how possible it is, but bandaging the wound could technically give the toes some cushioning/protection while your hedgehog is active. You would need to remove the bandage daily, cleanse the wound, and apply a fresh bandage.

Anyhow, the vet will be able to make the best recommendations. Good luck!


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Yuki, My ablino craigslist hedgie, had all of this toe nails on both of his front feet infected. Vet has done anti-biotics, and I am too give him several foot baths daily. Many of the infected tow nails have came out on their own. Once got the toes heal and look fine, but he may never have toe nails there again. Currently we are talking about what to do about the remaining two, and a small procedure is being tossed around to remove the last two nails.

Other that he is a normal loving hedgie..poos are good, and he eats. He does not yet have a wheel, we decided it was best not to give him one while the feet were an issue. As you know wheels normally lead to dirty feet. 

I hope that helps some.


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's a picture of it (the area looks a bit shiny because I just put a dab of Neosporin on it) :










So I had made an appointment with the vet, but she called an hour before and was like "Well, I don't actually treat hedgehogs. So here's the number to Ocean State Emergency Vet. But this happens with other pets, so I say Neosporin and taking out the wheel should work".

So at this moment, I may be on my own... I haven't called the number yet, but all vets within a 40-50 mile radius of me don't treat hedgehogs.

It looks like there's a black tip to it, then there a bit of red, then it goes to the toe. It sort of looks like the nail is coming off, but I have no clue. What should I do? Can I treat this on my own? Or do I need to find a vet somewhere to help me?


----------

